
Show HN: Manabi Reader – Japanese assistive reading app for iOS - wahnfrieden
https://reader.manabi.io/
======
wahnfrieden
Hi, author here.

I've built an iOS app that curates interesting Japanese reading material and
helps you read it.

There are some similar apps/sites like this out there. Where Manabi Reader
distinguishes itself is in the special care taken to segment Japanese text
into dictionary lookups (having a lot of custom logic for improving upon the
basic MeCab results), the actively-curated library of content, the ability to
read Japanese subreddits, and the overall user experience. It also integrates
with my other app for creating flashcards from what you read.

I'm actively improving the app, so any feedback is welcome! The next major
functionality I'm working on is tracking and analysis of the words you've
read, so that you can see which words are new to you, which you're actively
learning, and find content that meets your current reading level.

